# Making a DIY Plant nursery, brainstorm



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Ok,

So most of us are really into plants (if your looking at this then you are). 

What is the BEST way to make a mini at home aquarium plant nursury that you can harvest plants for your own needs, or to give to other people, or just sell. 

Describe what the best method would be in your opinion, or if you know of someone. I'm hoping TIM at AQUA will jump in on this thread soon enough and fill us in  

I was thinking more or less 2 20g long with a cheap bulb over both of them, then rows of plants and you cut them a replant, etc.

give me your input.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I think growing emersed, higher demand plants like HC, Anubias nana would be your best bet. Cheap, low maintenance (just some misting every other day or so) and you're set.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Are you growing emersed or sumbmersed?


----------



## Baos (Apr 22, 2010)

Check this out http://www.abaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?p=6450#post6450


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

haha, that's a pretty cool idea )


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

I agree with 2wheelsx2, Baos's link is pretty cool too


----------

